# Aluminium Pergola



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Just idly trawling the net and these caught my eye. Just wondering from those in the know how well they weather and any pros / cons compared to the traditional wooden ones

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

The wooden Pergola is more pleasing on the eye, never erected an Ally one but the Ally will be powder coated and chip this and there is no covering up and if you did happen to give it a good wallop it would dent/bend quite easy, yes wood can twist and crack and you have to coat it regularly but to me looks 10 times better.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

bigbrother said:


> The wooden Pergola is more pleasing on the eye, never erected an Ally one but the Ally will be powder coated and chip this and there is no covering up and if you did happen to give it a good wallop it would dent/bend quite easy, yes wood can twist and crack and you have to coat it regularly but to me looks 10 times better.


Thanks for that. The main visual appeal for me was the thinner profile and I guess because it wasn't wood

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Just like Trigger's broom with wood you can keep it going.

Aluminium oxidises and goes to powder. Would be hard to repair I would imagine.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I helped a mate erect a large Costco aluminium pergola on his patio recently, took us a full day, although it wasn't particularly difficult. It got bolted to the patio to stop the wind taking it away,

I agree that if it got hit by something in strong wind it would dent/bend, with no real way of being able to repair. Personally I prefer wooden pergolas.


----------

